
Good-bye to LinkedIn, Twitter, and (almost) everyone else - walterclifford
http://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/editorials/2016/06/18/goodbye-linkedin-twitter-and-almost-everyone-else/ONzVI854k4elv7XXWYSMON/story.html
======
selmat
IT isn't the only one business which is fckd up. Another field is food and
drink business.[1] There are few major corps who owns majority of more or less
known food and drink brands. They see small business with perspective..lets
buy it.

Seems like win-win situation. Corps will own competitor, founder will get
money, process, know how etc.

As was already said in article, the main issue is that new copetitors has big
entry difficulties. Disruptive innovation is almost impossible. Incremental
innovation has almost no value or no minimal chance for suceess in terms of
copetition with big corps. No matter who is front of you...big corp or SME
owned by big corp.

One possible solution is startup culture. Business with VC. Create, fund,
develope, sell, let it be acquried, forget. But it is circle. One group will
own everythibg and you have no choice. Copetitive environment is damaged and
destroyed.

In my and some neighbor countries is similar practice applied with healthcare
and insurance companies. One big company own healthcares centers, hospitals,
pharmacies, insurance company. No matter where you go. You will pay to one
company. And if you are in pain ... you are helpless and you will pay because
you have no choice.

[1][http://blogs-
images.forbes.com/bethhoffman/files/2013/02/Who...](http://blogs-
images.forbes.com/bethhoffman/files/2013/02/WhoOwnsBrandsMed.jpg)

